# GD for php 5.2.6 / OSX Leopard



## sfstreet (Jan 23, 2008)

I am a real newbie here on this topic. But, I need GD binaries for my PHP 5.2.6 for the application to work. is there anybody who can help me get it installed on my mac.

Thanks.


----------



## michaelsanford (Jan 25, 2008)

Have you heard of Fink? It's a great package manager for installing various ported *nix applications on Darwin (i.e., Mac OS X). Fink will install gd for you if you ask it nicely, *but*, for the moment there is no Leopard-compatible Installer Package for Fink itself, so you'd have to build it from source. I'm a linux guy, and I can't be bothered to do that myself (I can wait for the package to be released, you probably can't, though).

Given this, you might as well save yourself some time and install gd from source directly: http://www.libgd.org/DOC_INSTALL_OSX

Or, I found this on Google http://www.veola.net/macintosh/adding-gd-library-for-mac-os-x-leopard


----------



## sfstreet (Jan 25, 2008)

Yeah Michael howdy? I did go to Fink the first time but I realize that I have to compile and that is my real problem. I have no sdk/11 either and just dont have an idea what to do. Thats why am looking for the binary.  the phpgd.org has the latest but they only compiled for windows.

And I need it right now since my application needs to recognize the captcha and it only supports GD.

Been those links before already and thanks though. My problem is sdk and not enough knowledge to compile it.


----------



## patrickmedina (Feb 16, 2008)

http://macoshelp.blogspot.com/2008/02/adding-gd-library-for-mac-os-x-leopard.html
Works like a charm.


----------

